# Las Vegas Metro Officer Shot and Killed, Another Injured,Suspect Killed



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

This a very sad day for the Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department.God Bless this officer and his family.

http://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_home/2006/Feb-02-Thu-2006/news/5675972.html

http://www.klas-tv.com/Global/story.asp?S=4442110


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

SGT, 

God bless Henry and my condolences to his family and all at Metro.


----------

